# Anderson Silva contemplating vacating MW title, move to WW to fight GSP



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> Here's one way to solve the 185-pound problem the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) is having -- have the champion vacate the title and move down to become a 170-pound problem.
> 
> That's apparently a move Middleweight kingpin Anderson Silva is considering now that the list of contenders in the weight class he's owned for six years now is less than appetizing. During a recent edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer revealed a conversation he had with higher ups at the UFC who told him he could reveal a few possibilities that could play themselves out in the future, likely sometime next year.
> 
> ...


Source - *MMAMANIA*


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.

He was considering moving to boxing only like a year and a half ago.

He does this kind of stuff in between fights, and he always ends up back at MW smashing faces.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RearNaked said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> He was considering moving to boxing only like a year and a half ago.
> 
> He does this kind of stuff in between fights, and he always ends up back at MW smashing faces.


Well to be fair GSP vs Silva has been rumored for years. As for boxing I doubt the UFC would let Anderson do it. I believe it was a reality until Silva decided to do what he did in the Maia fight. The man really has nothing left to prove, leaving the MW does nothing to his legacy he is still the greatest MW ever.

But I don't see a point in him vacating the title, why not be the champ at two division?

BTW I would love to hear people's opinion on GSP vs Silva two years later. Back then I know a lot of people said GSP would beat Silva easily. However two years later a lot of people have switched their tune to Silva would murder him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

They finally realised that he can deal with an elite wrestler.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> They finally realised that he can deal with an elite wrestler.


I always thought he could, I just believe he was that confident with his BJJ that he really did not care if he got taken down. 

The sad part about this Super fight is I can actually see Silva toying with GSP like he did with Okami,Forrest,etc. GSP would actually be in some serious trouble if this fight happened. The old GSP would have had a great chance, however the new GSP can't strike for shit. All that wrestling will be no good when you can't finish, and the guy your trying to finishing is mentally stronger and has a mentality of a real fighter , and not an athlete.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> They finally realised that he can deal with an elite wrestler.


I think he's considering this to avoid one. This fight has never interested me. why drop down to beat up a smaller fighter. If he really wanted a challenge he would go the other way. This feels to me like he's looking for easy money and avoiding Weidman.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I think he's considering this to avoid one. This fight has never interested me. why drop down to beat up a smaller fighter. If he really wanted a challenge he would go the other way. This feels to me like he's looking for easy money and avoiding Weidman.


Really? What can Weidman do? GSP is the biggest star in MMA he did not get that way because he's a can. I don't see where size plays a factor its not like Silva is a fighter who uses his wrestling abilities or grappling. Why on earth would he be ducking Weidman, to face a guy at a new division who can probably out wrestle Weidman. The different between AS vs CW and AS vs GSP is probably a gap of millions and millions of dollars. Were talking about the biggest fight in UFC history. 

I don't believe size plays a huge factor in MMA, the more talented guy always wins. I don't see how this is an easy fight for Anderson. GSP is one of the best wrestlers period in mma. The only way I see it being an easy fight is Silva's striking abilities. But he does have an advantage over everybody in the UFC. He could move up to HW and those abilities would make everybody an easy fight if they chose to stand with him. 
________________________________________________
This is a poll results during ufc 129

Who wins between GSP and Silva?

GSP
51.6%
Silva
48.4%
Total votes: 742


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think he's considering this to avoid one. This fight has never interested me. why drop down to beat up a smaller fighter. If he really wanted a challenge he would go the other way. This feels to me like he's looking for easy money and avoiding Weidman.


In the grand scheme of things, who the F is Chris Weidman next to GSP? Anderson is one of the oldest fighters in the UFC and in all likelihood will be retiring soon, I would rather see the fight that i've wanted to see for years over Weidman. 

I'd love to see him take Bones' head at LHW but I think Lyoto earning the title shot cemented which superfight Anderson was going to pursue.

I can't wait to see GSP's response.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes...nowhere to go...nowhere to hide. GSP is a great ambassador for the sport and a phenemenal athlete. This fight must happen and Anderson is making the move which is crazy. 

It's about legacy now.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> In the grand scheme of things, who the F is Chris Weidman next to GSP? Anderson is one of the oldest fighters in the UFC and in all likelihood will be retiring soon, I would rather see the fight that i've wanted to see for years over Weidman.
> 
> I'd love to see him take Bones' head at LHW but I think Lyoto earning the title shot cemented which superfight Anderson was going to pursue.
> 
> I can't wait to see GSP's response.


Who is CHris Weidman? He's a dominant force and even though he doesn't have the name recognition of a GSP, he is a very very good fighter with world class skills. I think Anderson is one if not the best fighter in UFC history, but I would be afraid for his legacy if he took the fight with Weidman, cause Weidman really does have the tools to dethrone him. I know you swing off Anderson's nuts, and that's great IMO since you're a loyal fan, but Weidman is in fact a very dangerous fight for Anderson.

But I will admit, I am intrigued to hear what GSP has to say but truth being told, I've never been sold on this fight between them. If it does happen I'll put my Fan face on, and say GSP will power double his but into the matt  lol


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I have absolutely no interest in seeing Silva fight GSP. I never have. An utterly pointless fight in my opinion.:thumbsdown:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This will not be a close fight or a fun one to watch.

Did someone really just say that size is not a big factor in MMA? really?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bollocks...PR stunt. :thumbsdown:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Who is CHris Weidman? He's a dominant force and even though he doesn't have the name recognition of a GSP, he is a very very good fighter with world class skills. I think Anderson is one if not the best fighter in UFC history, but I would be afraid for his legacy if he took the fight with Weidman, cause Weidman really does have the tools to dethrone him. I know you swing off Anderson's nuts, and that's great IMO since you're a loyal fan, but Weidman is in fact a very dangerous fight for Anderson.
> 
> But I will admit, I am intrigued to hear what GSP has to say but truth being told, I've never been sold on this fight between them. If it does happen I'll put my Fan face on, and say GSP will power double his but into the matt  lol


You are mistaking my point, Weidman is a beast but he's still a nobody in the eyes of people who don't know a lot about the sport. 
I agree wholeheartedly that Weidman has the best chance out of all of the MWs, and I also think it'd be a tougher fight for Andy than Sonnen. Would I like to see it? Hell yes! But if there's only two or three fights before he retires I want him to take on legacy matches and fight GSP and Bones. 

If Andy stays at MW then i'd like to see him fight Weidman first, then Belcher if he beats Vitor and then Bisping after he's beaten Stann and one more decent opponent.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it. At this point I would really him rather dominate MW until he loses or when he wants to call it a career. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

limba said:


> Bollocks...PR stunt. :thumbsdown:


"bollocks"??

Limba is now one of us! :hug:


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

MagiK11 said:


> Who is CHris Weidman? He's a dominant force and even though he doesn't have the name recognition of a GSP, he is a very very good fighter with world class skills. I think Anderson is one if not the best fighter in UFC history, but I would be afraid for his legacy if he took the fight with Weidman, cause Weidman really does have the tools to dethrone him. I know you swing off Anderson's nuts, and that's great IMO since you're a loyal fan, but Weidman is in fact a very dangerous fight for Anderson.
> 
> But I will admit, I am intrigued to hear what GSP has to say but truth being told, I've never been sold on this fight between them. If it does happen I'll put my Fan face on, and say GSP will power double his but into the matt  lol


I remember hearing/reading people say this about pretty much everyone Anderson has fought (specially Sonnen 2 and Henderson). I don't really like him and think he's going the easy way for challenging GSP and not Jones, but to say he's avoiding Weidman (who isn't anything special imo) is kinda pushing it


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> You are mistaking my point, Weidman is a beast but he's still a nobody in the eyes of people who don't know a lot about the sport.
> I agree wholeheartedly that Weidman has the best chance out of all of the MWs, and I also think it'd be a tougher fight for Andy than Sonnen. Would I like to see it? Hell yes! But if there's only two or three fights before he retires I want him to take on legacy matches and fight GSP and Bones.
> 
> If Andy stays at MW then i'd like to see him fight Weidman first, then Belcher if he beats Vitor and then Bisping after he's beaten Stann and one more decent opponent.


Just so you know, I wasn't personally attacking you, since I respect fans who stand behind their fighters, but I did mistake your point, so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Just so you know, I wasn't personally attacking you, since I respect fans who stand behind their fighters, but I did mistake your point, so thanks for clearing that up.


I know you weren't, don't worry buddy. :thumb02:

haha i'm thankful my favourite fighters generally win.

Edson getting KOed by Varner was rough though. Nate keeps getting better, i've never even really considered Anderson losing, Cain was tough aswell but I know that wasn't a true reflection of his ability and Renan is the BW King! 

If Anderson goes to WW he won't be there to stay, he'll be in the way of Erick Silva.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> I know you weren't, don't worry buddy. :thumb02:
> 
> haha i'm thankful my favourite fighters generally win.
> 
> ...


Even though I never cared for that fight, Anderson going down to 170 is just ridiculous, and I'd prefer a catch weight. I just don't like the fight overall, not because I am a big GSP fan, I'm not not a fan of a super dominant fighter going down in weight and fighting someone when he still has fights in his weight class (even though they arne't mega fights) and above. There is nothing stopping him from having catch weights fights at 195 with some of the elite 205'ers either.




Old school fan said:


> I remember hearing/reading people say this about pretty much everyone Anderson has fought (specially Sonnen 2 and Henderson). I don't really like him and think he's going the easy way for challenging GSP and not Jones, but to say he's avoiding Weidman (who isn't anything special imo) is kinda pushing it


I never said he is avoiding weidman. All I said is that Weidman in my opinion is the next contender in line since he beat 2 top 10/5 oppenents back to back. Nobody in the division has done that in a long time, and he has good enough standup to setup his takedowns and has a good ground game, slick subs and vicious ground and pound. 

Do I think Anderson is avoiding him based on his skills, no. But I would say he's avoiding the fight based on drawing power...ie money based on weidman not being as well known as he would like him to be.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> I would say he's avoiding the fight based on drawing power...ie money based on weidman not being as well known as he would like him to be.


Yeah, this is why he doesn't want the fight.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

MagiK11 said:


> Do I think Anderson is avoiding him based on his skills, no. But I would say he's avoiding the fight based on drawing power...ie money based on weidman not being as well known as he would like him to be.


Oh ok! I agree with you then!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I think he's considering this to avoid one. This fight has never interested me. why drop down to beat up a smaller fighter. If he really wanted a challenge he would go the other way. This feels to me like he's looking for easy money and avoiding Weidman.


This is probably the most ridiculous argument I've ever seen.

Yes, he's avoiding a challenge by "avoiding" a 9-0 guy who's best win is Mark Munoz and barely beat Demian Maia vs probably the second best fighter of all time in his own weight class.

The thing I like about this most is that Silva has wanted GSP for years but GSP has constantly made excuses. Silva moving down into his own weight gives GSP zero outs.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> a 9-0 guy vs probably the second best fighter of all time in his own weight class.


Chuck Norris doesn't count


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

How much weight would he have to lose? Has he even tried a 170 cut recently? I just don't see how he makes it, it isn't like he is bulky and can just shed some fat or muscle.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He fought at 168 back in Japan but that was a long time ago. 

170 is very light but Anderson is a master of cutting weight. I'd like to see him do it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He fought at 175 just before going to the UFC.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> He fought at 175 just before going to the UFC.


175 catchweight would be way better for Anderson. the extra 5 pounds make a big difference.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

GSP should be the one moving up


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> This is probably the most ridiculous argument I've ever seen.
> 
> Yes, he's avoiding a challenge by "avoiding" a 9-0 guy who's best win is Mark Munoz and barely beat Demian Maia vs probably the second best fighter of all time in his own weight class.
> 
> The thing I like about this most is that Silva has wanted GSP for years but GSP has constantly made excuses. Silva moving down into his own weight gives GSP zero outs.


Gsp has nothing for Silva and Silva Knows it.

I’m sure it’s a coincidence that after years of misguided fans begging for this fight, he’s now interested in fighting a smaller fighter who hasn’t fought in a year and a half right after watching his wrestling coach get humbled like he was a kid.

And who exactly is Silva's biggest win? The guy who lost to Maia?

he might as well go after Frankie next. I'll bet he would take the fight in a heart beat


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone needs to tell Anderson that GSP's not getting past the Natural Born Killer.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It would be around a 25 pound cut which would be very hard on him at his age. I think he will try a test cut and change his mind. If GSP loses he obviously doesn't move down and if Machida loses he might move up. I'd rather he move up and Machida move down since we will see a better version of Andy at 205 than at 170. He would completely wreck GSP though even with a bad weigh cut.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

No where to run or hide now Georges'. Anderson has been the one pushing and hinting at this super fight for years now, while Pierre has constantly made up excuses and wriggled his way out of the situation.

I don't understand how any fan doesn't want to see this fight. Arguably the biggest super fight in MMA history could be in the making. The top 1 and 2 p4p kings separated by one weight class going at it.

It's actually a very interesting stylistic match up and GSP poses a lot of problems for Anderson. GSP is a much better version of Chael Sonnen. He's the vastly superior MMA wrestler and has the better striking. That said, he's lost his killer instinct and is way too overly cautious nowadays, and that isn't a trait you want to take in the cage when you're facing The Spider.

This is about legacy now. No more avoiding the inevitable Georges'.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

now your talkin!

gives me shivers this one. like someone else said ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I always thought he could, I just believe he was that confident with his BJJ that he really did not care if he got taken down.
> 
> The sad part about this Super fight is *I can actually see Silva toying with GSP* like he did with Okami,Forrest,etc. GSP would actually be in some serious trouble if this fight happened. The old GSP would have had a great chance, however the new GSP can't strike for shit. All that wrestling will be no good when you can't finish, and the guy your trying to finishing is mentally stronger and has a mentality of a real fighter , and not an athlete.


I don't think so. Besides his superb allround fighting skills, St. Pierre is probably the best fighter to stick to gameplans and react to gameplan changes of his corner. The match up is actually quite intriguing from this point. They are two of the fighters to best understand what's actually going on in the fight and to react accordingly, but I think they are doing it in different ways. St. Pierre does it more intellectually while Silva more intuitively.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats funny about this. Is people always talk about how big Silva walking around weight is... Well his walking around weight is due to his eating habbits. He doesn't stay in shape al year round. He eats junk food, candy, ice cream, hungry men dinners... I almost laughed when i seen this guys diet when he's not in training.

Then you have GSP who actually walks around at 195lbs of pure muscle...He has body fat in the range of 7%... compared to Andy's 14-15% when they are not getting ready for a fight... Makes a big difference IMO...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Someone needs to tell Anderson that GSP's not getting past the Natural Born Killer.


Well, Seagal is probably stupid enough.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Well, Seagal is probably stupid enough.


WASH YOUR MOUTH OUT!


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

*Dave Meltzer revealed* Ok so right away this entire article is complete bullshit. The man has been right about his "breaking MMA news" what 1 times in 50,000. His MMA sources I do believe are called Him, Himself, and his Dog.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> Bollocks...PR stunt. :thumbsdown:





Soojooko said:


> "bollocks"??
> 
> Limba is now one of us! :hug:


Thought I was the only one who noticed that...heh...heh. Bloody hell.

How's the Olympics anyways...bet the local pubs and bars are packed!

Here are the fights I'd like to see.

GSP
Shogun
Frank Mir
JDS
Machida
JBJ
Heck Nick Diaz would be interesting although quite a mismatch. 

Out of all of those it looks like only one is plausible in the near future.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lets just say he could make 170, regardless of the fight with GSP he would be a force. His power at 205 and 185 puts guys away with ease in most cases. If he could somehow make 170 he's not going to lose a lot of power because its all technique and not brute strength, not a lot of guys will be able to handle that. He would be faster as well too.

Anyways kinda getting off point but I'd be interested to see this move although it would likely not be good for GSP or the WW division but would probably make for some exciting knockouts/fights.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

demoman993 said:


> Lets just say he could make 170, regardless of the fight with GSP he would be a force. His power at 205 and 185 puts guys away with ease in most cases. If he could somehow make 170 he's not going to lose a lot of power because its all technique and not brute strength, not a lot of guys will be able to handle that. He would be faster as well too.
> 
> Anyways kinda getting off point but I'd be interested to see this move although it would likely not be good for GSP or the WW division but would probably make for some exciting knockouts/fights.


That's actually a very good point. His power does come from his technique although one thing I noticed. His power shots are (damn I just got distracted with the chick in the ad to my right) in LHW increases.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya, it seems wierd that he didn't move up to LHW because he obviously can hang with those guys too.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Silva needs to stay at MW.
He is a MW. //




Roflcopter said:


> Yes, he's *avoiding* a challenge by "avoiding" a 9-0 guy who's best win is Mark Munoz and barely beat Demian Maia vs probably the second best fighter of all time in his own weight class.


He is...


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't want to see this, he'd murk GSP but tarnish his reputation in the eyes of many, there's not much to gain IMO.

Silva is the best, if the UFC wants him to fight GSP they should make GSP go to Silva's weight. Anderson should not change weight for guys who want to challenge him, it's just an advantage for them.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

As has been mentioned, Silva has done this before. Shrugs his shoulders and says outlandish stuff.

I'm sure all Silvas babble is just a small part in the big machine that somehow maintains the flow of *Anderson Silva Money*®

He moans that he's bored... so they pay him more. It's good to be Anderson Silva.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't blame him.

Anderson has so many haters that people would be distraught seeing him beat the golden boy GSP who so many people on this forum love. That's really the only reason people don't want to see the fight.


They'd rather Anderson fight a 20 something year old upcoming great like Jon Jones just because so many people on this forum hate both and would want to see one of them finally lose.

Anderson would destroy Weidman and then people would act like it's no big deal...because really, it isnt, yet he tries to set up one of the biggest fights of all time and people have to audacity to suggest he's ducking some kid.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Will Anderson be able to cut down to 170lb? That's my only concern in this. Fighters that attempt to move down from their nature weight class usually has all the energy sapped right out of them early on in the fight. I'd rather see him move up a weight class then down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think he's considering this to avoid one. This fight has never interested me. why drop down to beat up a smaller fighter. If he really wanted a challenge he would go the other way. This feels to me like he's looking for easy money and avoiding Weidman.


Or he is just really interested in fight the #2 P4P fighter. I mean those 2 names have been the top 2 names in the sport for the last 5 years. They basically go together and have only been 1 weight apart. 

I think that is the reason much more than avoiding a green 9-0 fighter with his best win over Mark Munoz. But hey that is just my opinion.

I think he wants to prove how far and beyond the #1 fighter he has been. I think he wants to destroy GSP to show the different levels of skill. 

Perhaps he doesn't want to fight Jones. But who wlse wants to move up a class to fight the biggest guy in it who is 25 and who knows how to wrestle?

If he could make 170 and beat the cardio machine that is GSP, that would be simply amazing. And I'd bet he would wreck his world.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't blame him.
> 
> Anderson has so many haters that people would be distraught seeing him beat the golden boy GSP who so many people on this forum love. That's really the only reason people don't want to see the fight.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Anderson has a lot of supporters himself. But there is a % of people who dislike him who will never be happy with what he does. He basically can't win in their eyes. If he actually fought Jones and beat him they would cry that he won't fight JDS. It is pathetic really.

I like this though. He is basically saying the 2 top P4P fighters should fight. And if GSP won't come up, Anderson will kill himself to go down and whoop his ass anyway. 

GSP can run but he can't hide.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would he have to vacate the MW title? Is he planning to stay at WW?

Why not keep the MW title and challenge GSP at a catch weight?

One problem is that when GSP returns and if he beats Condit there are some WWs who are in line for the title shot.

I think Anderson is just talking and does not really mean this.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Guys this report came from Dave Meltzer. It's not real. The man just makes shit up and calls it news. He has directly pulled this out of his ass.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Guys this report came from Dave Meltzer.


Good point.:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Anderson would destroy Weidman and then people would act like it's no big deal...because really, it isnt, yet he tries to set up one of the biggest fights of all time and people have to audacity to suggest he's ducking some kid.



How in the hell is GSP more dangerous than Weidman?!

Weidman is much bigger and much stronger than GSP.
His wrestling is on the same level at least. I would say Weidman's wrestling is even better than GSP's.
And he has a very aggressive and dangerous submission game.

At the end of the day, GSP is the easier fight for Silva, out of these 2.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, and he's demonstrated this by outwrestling Mark Munoz, a guy who has been outwrestled by Yushin Okami.

Also, his dangerous submission game was on full display against the likes of Tom Lawlor and Jesse"No longer a UFC fighter" Bongfeltd.

Yeah, Chris Weidman is so dangerous. Anderson is shaking in his boots.


Call me back when Chris Weidman beats a Vitor Belfort, or a Chael Sonnen, let alone being on the same dimension as GSP.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

limba said:


> How in the hell is GSP more dangerous than Weidman?!
> 
> Weidman is much bigger and much stronger than GSP.
> His wrestling is on the same level at least. I would say Weidman's wrestling is even better than GSP's.
> ...


Weidman has done nothing to show that he is more dangerous than GSP. You don't think GSP would look phenomenal against the fighters Weidman has faced? C'mon. His best win is Munoz who isn't some world beater.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anderson moving down to fight the much smaller GSP interests me little.

Move up to LHW and fight people your own size, then I'll be interested in a weight switch.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Anderson is shaking in his boots.


That's.....correct.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

It would be interesting.. I wonder if he's gonna lose that pop to his punch giving up 15 lbs.


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

GSP won't take the fight at any weight so this is all moot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lmao, Weidman has wrecked everyone he's fought outside of Maia when he cut 32 pounds in 11 days.

Kid's a phenom, people need to seriously give this shit up, GSP doesn't fight until November, no reason why Anderson/Weidman doesn't headline a December card.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, and there's incredible merit in wrecking Alessio Sakara, Jesse Bongfeldt and Tom Lawlor.

What a phenom.


Phil Davis had a more impressive run with wins over Boetsch, Brian Stann, Alexander Gustaffson and an actual good fighter in Rogerio Nogueira and we saw very quickly why only idiots were clamouring for a fight with Jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, and there's incredible merit in wrecking Alessio Sakara, Jesse Bongfeldt and Tom Lawlor.
> 
> What a phenom.
> 
> ...


He could knock Munoz, Sonnen, Vitor, Bisping, Stann, Boestch, and everyone else in the top ten out in 30 seconds and you'd still find some bullshit way to say he doesn't deserve a title shot.

He can't help it that's who the UFC gave him but guess what? He completely handled Sakara, he choked out Bongfeldt, he choked out Lawlor, he did struggle against Maia, after badly depleting his body and he just destroyed Mark Munoz.

They have given him fights and he has done the best he possibly can, he can't help it the UFC didn't give him this fight or this fight, he worked with what they gave him. Now the Champ is trying to pick a fight with a guy whose return is still three months off and a guy who may never ever be the same again.

Weidman is the top contender, despite your always negative outlook on anything, it's the truth. There is no reason on this planet why that fight doesn't get booked for December because if Anderson's holding out to fight a guy coming off ACL surgery he may very well be wasting his time because there's no guarantee GSP will ever be the same.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Anderson moving down to fight the much smaller GSP interests me little.
> 
> Move up to LHW and fight people your own size, then I'll be interested in a weight switch.


Yes, because the average 205lber can make 185, let alone 170.

He must be gigantic. :confused03:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *He could knock Munoz, Sonnen, Vitor, Bisping, Stann, Boestch, and everyone else in the top ten out in 30 seconds *and you'd still find some bullshit way to say he doesn't deserve a title shot.
> 
> He can't help it that's who the UFC gave him but guess what? He completely handled Sakara, he choked out Bongfeldt, he choked out Lawlor, he did struggle against Maia, after badly depleting his body and he just destroyed Mark Munoz.
> 
> ...


Oh, can he? I wasn't aware. Here I was basing fighters on their actual performances.


I bet you were one of the Phil Davis vs Jon Jones 2012 guys too huh?



Mark Munoz is ******* shit. Dude barely got by Kendall Grove, got KO'd by Matt Hammill and his best win is a drugged up Chris Leben, yet people are acting like he was some kind of world beater that warrants a title shot.

Ridiculous.



But then again, some of these same joke posters seriously though Mendes was going to beat Jose Aldo...:laugh:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You like to throw "his best win is ________" like an insult at fighters, so tell us who is the great Anderson silva"s "best win"? what great fighters has he beaten?

5 of his ufc wins are against fighters who aren't good enough to be in the ufc today.

You could say Hendo, that would put him right up there with Jake Shields.

or maybe Chael? a guy who has 10 other losses to the likes of Maia and Prangly?

Vitor? a guy who oldman Couture humiliated twice?

who has silva ever beaten?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Don't want to see this, he'd murk GSP but tarnish his reputation in the eyes of many, there's not much to gain IMO.
> 
> Silva is the best, if the UFC wants him to fight GSP they should make GSP go to Silva's weight. Anderson should not change weight for guys who want to challenge him, it's just an advantage for them.


 I don't think the UFC is making Silva or anyone else change weight. GSP has already said several times he has considered moving up to 185 to fight Silva, he never said, "I'll fight Silva, but he has to come down to WW". 

Obviously it would be advantageous for GSP to fight Silva at WW, but no more or less than it would be for Silva to fight GSP at MW. Silva would have a huge size advantage at MW. At WW, he'd still have a size advantage, but the cut, assuming he could even make it, I have to think would cause enough problems to make the fight interesting.

I'd rather see them fight at catchweight personally, but I'd still like to see it at any weight. I don't see it happening at WW, I think Silva is just too big to make it that low. He is already a big MW, WW seems like a hell of a cut for him. And it's not like he's cutting a bunch of blubber like Anthony Johnson.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes, because the average 205lber can make 185, let alone 170.
> 
> He must be gigantic. :confused03:


He's almost as big as Forrest and he's bigger or as big as Rampage, so yes, he's huge at 185 and indeed gigantic if he went to 170.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

limba said:


> That's.....correct.


Are you actually being serious? You think Anderson is scared of Chris bloody Weidman.

Anderson Silva has more UFC title defenses than Chris Weidman has career fights. Reflect on that a little bit.

Weidman has done nothing to prove he's on GSP's level.

And hey, I like Chris Weidman. Let's see him beat a Vitor Belfort or a Chael Sonnen before we start saying ridiculous things like Anderson is scared of him.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> BTW I would love to hear people's opinion on GSP vs Silva two years later. Back then I know a lot of people said GSP would beat Silva easily. However two years later a lot of people have switched their tune to Silva would murder him.


I ment this 2 years ago, and I still belive so.
If then 38 year old Anderson Silva will drain his body even more to make 170lbs to fight GSP I think he will run out of gas fast once he gets put on his ass.

I think alot of people has forgotten how good GSP actually is in these last two years. If Chael Sonnen could get Anderson down, then so will GSP, atleast at WW.
Besides Bones, I dont see anybody except GSP giving Anderson problems, that Is if GSP is the same guy he was pre-surgery


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't think Anderson is huge at any weight he fights at. He always looks lean to me. I think he cuts like 12 pounds to make mw.(I know he walks around at 220.) If Anderson fought at 170 chances are gsp would cut more weight than silva, the difference would be Anderson's actual size, his height and reach. 

Right now id rather see him put the #1 p4p talk to rest by beating gsp. He said he wouldn't fight Jones so that fight won't ever happen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is probably his "best win" he beat the man who beat Tito (2 out of 3) :happy04:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't believe Silva can make 170. He doesn't look outsized at LHW.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

deadmanshand said:


> Guys this report came from Dave Meltzer. It's not real. The man just makes shit up and calls it news. He has directly pulled this out of his ass.


Probably the best made point in this whole thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I know I'm pissing you guys off. I think silva is great, I'm just making 2 points. 

1. it's easy and a cheap shot to play "his best win is"

2. Anderson has been around for a long time. He could have had fights against Bustamante, Sperry, Arona, Wandy, picka Gracie, BJ, Ninja, Shogun, Randy, Chuck, Rampage......

but his best win is.......


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Certainly isn't Forrest Griffin.

People in this thread are acting like they started watching MMA about a year ago.

It's hilarious.




M.C said:


> He's almost as big as Forrest and he's bigger or as big as Rampage, so yes, he's huge at 185 and indeed gigantic if he went to 170.


You have pretty bad depth perception. I'd recommend glasses.

Protip: Size =/= height.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Then who? Alexander Otsuka? Franklin?

Please don't make me guess


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Would Anderson be a huge WW? Sure. Who cares? If he can make the weight why not? 

He would kick GSP's ass I do know that. He'd get Matt Serra'd. Haha


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm sure you'll figure it out.


But you"re so eager to educate everyone about other fighters "best win", couldn't you enlighten once more?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I imagine GSP's probably going to make up some excuse for why the fight can't happen.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I know I'm pissing you guys off. I think silva is great, I'm just making 2 points.
> 
> 1. it's easy and a cheap shot to play "his best win is"
> 
> ...


Amen to that. So much MMA math going on in this thread, too. It's all silly & best ignored.

Anyway, considering the source + the fact that AS tends to do this kind of thing between fights then not follow thru... yeah, also ignored.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Sakuraba?

oh that's right, in 5 pride appearances he never got close to SaKuraba. The best he fought in pride was Ryo chonan ....oops he lost that one.

His "Best Win" in Pride would be Carlos Newton a welter weight who retired with a very respectable 16-14 record. and Carlos did step up and fight Sakuraba so Silva has that.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Too far a spread. Anderson is solid at 205. Anderson at 170 would look like a skeleton. If Sonnen held Silva down at will in nearly 6 rounds of MW fighting, GSP would make Silva live off his back as well. Anderson knows if he goes to 205, Evans or possibly JBJ could be set before him. Silva is 37 and time catches up with everybody. I'm just in the moment of watching him perform perfection in the UFC...WAR ANDERSON!...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I still believe GSP > Anderson... especially if the fight happens at 170


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You have pretty bad depth perception. I'd recommend glasses.
> 
> Protip: Size =/= height.


Mine is fine, I highly suggest checking yours, however.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Sakuraba?
> 
> oh that's right, in 5 pride appearances he never got close to SaKuraba. The best he fought in pride was Ryo chonan ....oops he lost that one.
> 
> His "Best Win" in Pride would be Carlos Newton a welter weight who retired with a very respectable 16-14 record. and Carlos did step up and fight Sakuraba so Silva has that.


I think he's getting to chael sonnen being his best win. 

Silva still does have a solid record, he's beat many GREAT fighters in the UFC. I know you already know, just saying, hendo, chael, vitor. You can add franklin and forrest too but they arent as "great" as the formers. Yeh, he could have had better fights in pride.. but does it really matter? Even if he lost to some of those fighters in pride, I don't think that would have altered his path to get to where he is today.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now that I think about it Anderson going down to 170 would be very intriguing. He loses a lot of his power, but his speed will go up. Then again the only footage we have is years ago. I dunno if his body can adjust after all these years. But if he does it to prove a point I don't think anyone will say anything. He basically is doing it gangster style. If you don't want to come up I'll come to you and take the crown.

I don't know why anybody wouldn't want to watch this. It's basically the P4P #1 and #2 going at it although the advantage is obviously with Silva if it were at 185. 

This might be his last fight if he pulls it off. Damn man the more I think about it the more I hope Machida drops to 185. Too many fun matchups there and The Spider jumps to 205 and wrecks everybody there. 

I've always wondered how Anderson would match up against Shogun.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Oh, can he? I wasn't aware. Here I was basing fighters on their actual performances.
> 
> 
> I bet you were one of the Phil Davis vs Jon Jones 2012 guys too huh?
> ...


No, I wasn't a "Phil Davis vs. Jon Jones" guy.

To hear you tell it, every fighter sucks, for every positive comment you say 50 more negative ones follow it. The sole reason people keep saying Weidman shouldn't fight Anderson is because he's a "9-0 green fighter" yet Anderson fought Sakurai when he was 6-1.

It makes no sense, there's no reason for the Champion(Anderson) to fight the number one contender(Weidman) in December, Belcher needs a signature win, Belfort 2 isn't sellable and Boestch the only other guy besides Weidman that's earned a shot is injured.

Anderson waiting until next year to try and fight a guy coming off ACL surgery and a year + lay off is ridiculous. If GSP loses, what's he gonna do then? Go fight Condit who just won the belt with the entire division ready to fight him? No, he won't and he's said he's not gonna go fight Jon Jones for whatever reason so basically all he's doing is wasting everyone's time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I think he's getting to chael sonnen being his best win.
> 
> Silva still does have a solid record, he's beat many *GREAT* fighters in the UFC. I know you already know, just saying, hendo, *chael*, vitor. You can add *franklin* and forrest too but they arent as "great" as the formers. Yeh, he could have had better fights in pride.. but does it really matter? Even if he lost to some of those fighters in pride, I don't think that would have altered his path to get to where he is today.


.....how is Chael in the "great fighters group"...but Franklin..."you can add"?!

One of them is gonna go down as one of the best MW fighters in MMA history, while the other one is gonna go down as the best "fight promoter" in history.

There's a big difference there.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gsp vs silva is and has been the dumbest topic in mma. What's the point. Silva would dwarf gsp in the cage. If silva is bored and wants to man up, move up. He should have his sights set on bones.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

limba said:


> .....how is Chael in the "great fighters group"...but Franklin..."you can add"?!
> 
> One of them is gonna go down as one of the best MW fighters in MMA history, while the other one is gonna go down as the best "fight promoter" in history.
> 
> There's a big difference there.


I was putting forrest and franklin a different group because, while they are both above average fighters.. they arent top 5 in any weight class. (well time will tell for franklin).



Yes chael is a great trash talker, but he came the closest to beating silva in all of silva's fights so thats got to count for something. Could have been in injury, or the steroids, but we can only wait to see how chael does now to make that notion. 

As of right now, Chael is one of the best wins' in anderson's career. Atleast in my opinion.

I think we can both agree that chael is surely a top 3 p4p MMA wrestler. And that's got to count for something too right?


Quite honestly, I think Hendo and vitor are anderson's best wins. Two guys that have competed at 3 (4?) different weight classes and were at the top of all of them, 2 guys in which one was a powerful greco wrestlers with a rock solid chin and a dynamite right hand, the other with some of the best footwork, combinations, and knock out power in MMA.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, dana white should get on his knees and such Silva's dick as hard as he can to get him to fight as many fights as possible (any feasible weight category) 'cause they guy isn't going to be around for that much longer. A few more years and that's it.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

above said:


> Well, dana white should get on his knees and such Silva's dick as hard as he can to get him to fight as many fights as possible (any feasible weight category) 'cause they guy isn't going to be around for that much longer. A few more years and that's it.


I don't think its possible for dana to suck silva's dick anymore than he already does... Anytime silva's name is brought up in a question the first the dana says is "Well, hes the #1 p4p fighter in the world...."


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I don't think its possible for dana to suck silva's dick anymore than he already does... Anytime silva's name is brought up in a question the first the dana says is "Well, hes the #1 p4p fighter in the world...."


LOL! Good point.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I still believe GSP > Anderson... especially if the fight happens at 170


I fully agree - and it's part of the reason I'm not very interested in them fighting here. When Silva loses, it'll be nothing but "it was only because of the cut" ...


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Sakuraba?
> 
> oh that's right, in 5 pride appearances he never got close to SaKuraba. The best he fought in pride was Ryo chonan ....oops he lost that one.
> 
> His "Best Win" in Pride would be Carlos Newton a welter weight who retired with a very respectable 16-14 record. and Carlos did step up and fight Sakuraba so Silva has that.


Pride 25. Anderson KOed Newton and Sakuraba dominated Nino Schembri only to get KOed himself (watch that fight if you haven't, it's awesome). Sakuraba lost to every good fighter that they matched him up with (aside from Randleman) until Anderson moved to Cage Rage. Hendo also had a KO on that card and they were trying to set up Anderson V Hendo but Anderson lost to Takase.



xxpillowxxjp said:


> I was putting forrest and franklin a different group because, while they are both above average fighters.. they arent top 5 in any weight class. (well time will tell for franklin).


He didn't fight Rich yesterday mate..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Honestly if the fight takes place at 170 I'd favor GSP in a 5 round fight. I think Anderson is simply too old to get down to 170 in a healthy manner. I could see him wanting that super-fight as a retirement fight versus just handing over his legacy to what he views as an unworthy contender. If you throw enough unworthy contenders at him...eventually one will win the lottery. I just don't see this as anything but talk. If he thought he could beat Jones I think he'd go that way. If Shogun or Rampage or someone had the 205 title, I think he'd go that way.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Silva wins, people will say GSP was too small. If GSP wins, people will say Silva was too old.

I wouldn't mind seeing the fight, but it would have been a lot more fun a couple of years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd just like to repeat: Dave Meltzer. This isn't even talk. It's pure bs. Pulled straight from his ass and flung onto your screen. John McCain knows more about mma than this guy.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> As of right now, Chael is one of the best wins' in anderson's career. Atleast in my opinion.


I don't disagree with you on that, however, IMO the fact that a mediocre fighter like Chael is one of his best wins proves that his his competition isn't that great.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Are you actually being serious?


Yup...i am.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Old school fan said:


> I don't disagree with you on that, however, IMO the fact that a mediocre fighter like Chael is one of his best wins proves that his his competition isn't that great.


bang on. Anderson Silva clearly posesses immense talent which is wasted on fights with idiots like Okami that stand in front of Silva flatfooted. Half his opponents played directly into his hand, Sonnen throws a stupid spinning punch, Okami stands and tries to jab with Anderson, Leites flops like a fish, Belfort stands and doesn't move (good plan against the most accurate striker in the sport). 

I'm not knocking Anderson, but it's a shame he hasn't fought more guys the calliber of Jon Jones, GSP, Aldo, JDS etc. etc. because the weight class severely lacks well-rounded strikers. He's fought people that are completely defenseless BJJ fighters or complete buffoons that stand in front of him. I'd love to see Anderson fight GSP, Jones, Machida or anyone that is a real martial artist that doesn't stand in front of people wondering what to do. In my opinion his first fight with Hendo was his best because Hendo was healthy and he posed the most legit threat so far in the UFC. Give him GSP at 170, people underestimate GSP, #1 and #2 in the world would be one hell of a good fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

limba said:


> Yup...i am.





> Sonnen can take this fight prettyeasily imo...but for that to happen he needs to have a great first round like in their previous fight.
> 
> If he takes down Silva early on, he will keep him down. No doubt in my mind.
> 
> ...


Gotcha.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Gotcha.





> Sonnen can take this fight prettyeasily imo...but for that to happen he needs to have a great first round like in their previous fight.
> 
> If he takes down Silva early on, he will keep him down. No doubt in my mind.
> 
> He will then repeat what he did for 23 minutes in their first fight.


Check.
Check.
Check.

In the end, i got it wrong with Sonnen. What can i say?! 

I have a feeling you are some kind of Master of all Knowledge and have the ability to see things, us, normal people can't.

I should appologise i tried to express an opinion, wich i really believe in.

Best regards.

_PS: Weidman will take Silva's belt. Save this page and show it to me after the fight. _


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

limba said:


> Check.
> Check.
> Check.
> 
> ...


Your opinion is incredibly misinformed and looks really uneducated if you genuinely believe that the p4p number one fighter in the world is scared of a guy with less career fights than Andersons own UFC title defenses.

I just don't how any one can actually believe Anderson Silva is scared of Chris Weidman. Chris Who? That's what Anderson is thinking.

And again, I like Chris Weidman.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> bang on. Anderson Silva clearly posesses immense talent which is wasted on fights with idiots like Okami that stand in front of Silva flatfooted. Half his opponents played directly into his hand, Sonnen throws a stupid spinning punch, Okami stands and tries to jab with Anderson, Leites flops like a fish, Belfort stands and doesn't move (good plan against the most accurate striker in the sport).
> 
> I'm not knocking Anderson, but it's a shame he hasn't fought more guys the calliber of Jon Jones, GSP, Aldo, JDS etc. etc. because the weight class severely lacks well-rounded strikers. He's fought people that are completely defenseless BJJ fighters or complete buffoons that stand in front of him. I'd love to see Anderson fight GSP, Jones, Machida or anyone that is a real martial artist that doesn't stand in front of people wondering what to do. In my opinion his first fight with Hendo was his best because Hendo was healthy and he posed the most legit threat so far in the UFC. Give him GSP at 170, people underestimate GSP, #1 and #2 in the world would be one hell of a good fight.


Man, go train somewhere. You seriously just dissed belfort's stand up/gameplan? Not sure if u understand the striking department at all.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Your opinion is incredibly misinformed and looks really uneducated if you genuinely believe that the p4p number one fighter in the world is scared of a guy with less career fights than Andersons own UFC title defenses.
> 
> I just don't how any one can actually believe Anderson Silva is scared of Chris Weidman. Chris Who? That's what Anderson is thinking.
> 
> And again, I like Chris Weidman.


Weidman is a much better version of Sonnen.

Don't think Silva is scared...but i have a feeling he is not to eager to fight Weidman also.

Weidman is more dangerous than Sonnen will ever be.

You see...unlike Sonnen, Weidman can grapple...and he does it very good.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Source - *MMAMANIA*


GSP should take this fight. He's a nightmare matchup for Silva. In fact, he should take a catchweight fight at 180 or 178. 

Silva would be much better off fighting LHWs. He keeps his quickness advantage there. At WW, he loses it and GSP is the kind of wrestler that would give him problems. In fact he may have the best takedowns in all of MMA. 

Very dumb move on Silva's part of this is true. I think GSP would dominate and embarrass him if Silver were to drop any weight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is a reason Silva went from just being a good WW to being the greatest MW that ever stepped in the cage and its that his body is better suited for MW or even LHW than WW. The guy is to tall and lanky to be trying WW again at his age. Its a huge mistake because his body is naturally to big. The problem with the idea of this fight is that GSP and Anderson have drastically different body types. GSP is comfortably suited for WW but not huge, Anderson is a biw MW who would be better suited for LHW but the large cut doesn't seem to phase him. I just don't see any weight were this fight makes sense for both guys.


----------

